# Help buy the horses from slaughterhouse



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Your kidding right? Your first post on an open forum is to ask people to send money to an international bank?


----------



## yafor (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, maybe I wrote a posting to the wrong thread? Where do you see the joke? We're trying to find in Sevastopol funds to rescue horses. We turned on the local forums too.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I only donate to local organizations where I can go and check out the facilities, and _never_ to private individuals wanting to buy an animal.

I admire your desire to help the mare and foal, but it's rather odd that your very first post on this board is to beg for money. We don't know you, we don't know these horses, and we sure as heck don't know if it's just a scam to try and get good hearted people to donate money for animals that may not even exist.

Sorry, but you need to canvass your own communities and local resources for the money, not beg for funds from people in other countries.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I dont think that you meant to cause any offense to anyone but what you have to realise is that here in the US we also have a huge problem with unwanted horses in need of care and rescue
We have to take care of our own ahead of looking to the needs of horses in other countries
Good luck in your efforts to help these poor animals


----------



## yafor (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for your attention to the subject. I understand how my post seems suspicious. As I wrote, my English is very bad, so you become known on other issues was impossible. We simply consider any solutions to the problem, because the time is very short. Prove the truth of threads can only photographs and links to Russian forum, which also collected funds.


----------



## yafor (Oct 2, 2012)

*jaydee*, thank you


----------



## yafor (Oct 2, 2012)

To date, it remains just gather up $ 280. Help if you can


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Question:
If the person cannot afford the purchase price, how are they going to be able to afford to care for the horses after they've been saved?

I'm surprised the slaughterhouse wants the foal... not much meat to be had.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Question:
> If the person cannot afford the purchase price, how are they going to be able to afford to care for the horses after they've been saved?


 This is my concern, as well. In my opinion, it's better the horse have a quick end than a life full of uncertainties with an owner that can't afford to feed and care for him.


----------



## yafor (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your attention, we bought horses


----------

